# Softest vinyl?



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Which is the softest vinyl available? 

Thanks


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

hard to say since I have not used ALL the vinyl available...but thermoflex plus is pretty light


----------



## Kimsie (Oct 5, 2007)

I like the Spectra Eco Film from Imprintables.com. It's hot,-warm-cold peel
Kim


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks a lot for all of your suggestions.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I just used spectra cut, spectra cut plus,cut II,spectra eco film, and hotmark 70. I used them all to put a web address on the back of shirts for shirts, I gave away at a party. I still think the hotmark 70 is the softest. I used all my scrap vinyl to cut cost. I think hotmark 70 will be my vinyl of choice.............. JB


----------



## polymathink (Sep 27, 2007)

I like Spectra II It comes in many colors and also in foils...


----------



## mazinger (May 17, 2007)

i use themoflex ll is light good quality easy to weed


----------



## MYDAMIT (Jan 14, 2007)

i used Spectracut II (imprintables) and PU hotfix film (HOT FIX FILMS )hot peel.


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Either Multicut or Thermoflex Plus would be my choice, actually Multicut is my choice and Thermoflex Plus is my 2nd choice.


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I need to vote for Thermoflex Plus, but if you want SOFT soft, and you're not layering colors, go with TuffCut from Joto paper (Transfer Papers and Sublimation Inks at Joto). It's screenprinting ink that you cut on your vinyl cutter and gives the softest hand possible. It's only drawbacks are that it's backer isn't sticky, and you can't layer colors (tho you can do multi-color designs if the layers don't overlap).


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

it seems like thermoflex is the winner! I will be purchasing some of that baby tommorow. Thanks for all the advice.

love.

Alex


----------



## rusty (Feb 9, 2007)

Of the vinyl's I've used:
ThermoFlex Plus, SpectraCut II, DuraCut, and SportFilm,

ThermoFlex Plus is the softest, and also the easiest to apply.


----------



## bachi123 (Sep 9, 2015)

I just got a custom made heat transfer from Uni-Sport in California and they tell me the material the used is called SportsFlex. I got it in white vinyl and it has a black backing which is the glue side with a very cloudy carrier. 
I pressed it at 285 degrees Fahrenheit for 12 seconds with heavy pressure and hot peel. That is what they recommend.
This stuff feels like silk, so smooth, i can't tell its even on my training pants. 
I can't find anything on the web, what do you guys think it is?


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

Sign Warehouse
Reflex Plus
We have been using it for years
Thinnest and most flexible film we have found


----------



## bachi123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Thank you, and the back of the white vinyl is black?


----------



## bachi123 (Sep 9, 2015)

Who makes reflex plus and remember it goes on at 285 degrees Fahrenheit.


----------



## bachi123 (Sep 9, 2015)

bestblanks.com has ThermoFlex Plus but its Heat press between 330° F - 335° F for 17-20 seconds.


----------



## pmzirkle (Oct 5, 2014)

It's white with a clear liner
Cold press great for poly and athletic apparel


----------

